# 2018 Iowa Morels



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

2018 Iowa morels


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ever hunt around hamburg IA ? Any luck?


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Ever hunt around hamburg IA ? Any luck?


Tried north of there (2 hours) and it was pretty good. The reason we don’t go there anymore is because they were all full of sand. You can find many morels in a few hours. I’d really recommend looking for dead cottonwood. It seemed like we found more in the cottonwoods then dead elms. Lots of pickers so get out early if your going to go.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> Tried north of there (2 hours) and it was pretty good. The reason we don’t go there anymore is because they were all full of sand. You can find many morels in a few hours. I’d really recommend looking for dead cottonwood. It seemed like we found more in the cottonwoods then dead elms. Lots of pickers so get out early if your going to go.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yes I definitely had quite a bit of luck with dead , dying or falling cottonwoods last year. And Omaha Metro Area seem to pop about the same time as Southern Iowa Northern Missouri did last year know of any good spots just south of Omaha?


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Yes I definitely had quite a bit of luck with dead , dying or falling cottonwoods last year. And Omaha Metro Area seem to pop about the same time as Southern Iowa Northern Missouri did last year know of any good spots just south of Omaha?


Nope never been the but I know st.joe Missouri is talked about quite a bit


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> I’d really recommend looking for dead cottonwood. It seemed like we found more in the cottonwoods then dead elm.


That is very interesting Tommyjosh because here in Minnesota I have yet to find any near dead cottonwood trees. I'll be sure to check a lot of cottonwoods this year and thank you for the idea.
d.e.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Dead Elmer said:


> That is very interesting Tommyjosh because here in Minnesota I have yet to find any near dead cottonwood trees. I'll be sure to check a lot of cottonwoods this year and thank you for the idea.
> d.e.


I’m also from Minnesota and don’t really find many in Minneosta more in western Iowa


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

The woods…stark silence cloaked in cold whiteness yet yearning to burst free. An ageless drama of the seasonal struggle unfolds, but the victor, awakened, is never in doubt. Elm, cottonwood, maple, birch--and others as they may--hold sway amid the timeless rhythm of this moment. 

Precip is much needed, timely, and intermittent rains in the future forecast buoy my hope and expectation that, when the season is finally upon us, it will inevitably hit with force--BOOM!--and an outright, feverish "morel mania" will be upon us. 

Good luck all.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

*shroom god*, good to hear your musings again, getting the truck and trailer ready for my trip to heaven, i'm ready, the pups are ready, just have about 3 weeks of loose ends to tie up, good luck all, please keep me informed, thanks


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

huntergatherer said:


> *shroom god*, good to hear your musings again, getting the truck and trailer ready for my trip to heaven, i'm ready, the pups are ready, just have about 3 weeks of loose ends to tie up, good luck all, please keep me informed, thanks


Hey hunter, sounds like your timing is gonna be right. 3 weeks should be on the cusp in southern tier, don't you think? I'm going to have to give the cottonwoods some attention this year. Back in the 70s I recall finding nearly a garbage bag of huge yellows under one of those--at the crest of a hill, on the edge of a timber, exposed to full sun. Shrooms were the size of softballs. It's been a dreadful slog of time since last year but we are nearly here. Hope you strike it BIG.


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Dead Elmer said:


> That is very interesting Tommyjosh because here in Minnesota I have yet to find any near dead cottonwood trees. I'll be sure to check a lot of cottonwoods this year and thank you for the idea.
> d.e.


Hey Elmer, Here in Northern Indiana Cotton woods produce Big Yellows generaly indicates the end of the season. Some of my most memorable finds are around these trees. I never walk past a cottonwood without looking. Good Luck!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Cottonwoods seem to produce as much as elms especially on the west side of Iowa.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

When i hunt along the big mo it's a few in the the cedars and 90 % in the cottonwoods, of course there a way more cw's than elms, stands to reason, my spot on the big sioux it is elms or nothing at all, and i do tend to hunt on the early side of the season for a few weeks, then i have to head back to AZ and get to work, i guess it's just a matter of when and where you find em, looking is fun, finding em is better, shroom on


----------



## i_heart_shrooms (Apr 21, 2016)

When does the Iowa season start? Particularly in Northeastern Iowa?


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

4/20 mannnn


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

4/20 usually does it in the sioux city area, depends on the weather, i have picked as early as now and as late as may 10th, here is a pic from last year


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

cottonwoods are different that elm in that a little damage to one produces. Elm have to be dead, but not more than a year or 2 dead. A year old all dead cotton is just as good. By the way if the bark is pretty much gone from the tree its to old. Maybe thats the problem Elmer. If you could still find elm the size of cottonwood it would be nice but those days are gone for most of the country. So a giant dead cotton has a much wider root system then today's small elms. If you have never picked a mother load on one of those big old 100 year elms that used to exist it would be easy to think cottonwoods are better. I tell most newbies to go roam around the bottoms if they really want to have a chance to pick large poundage. If you are hunting the hills you need to know what you are doing. A lot of people got spoiled after that 2011 Mo. River flood killed so may cottons it made picking large amounts pretty easy for a few years. Hunter Gatherer when you are on the Sioux are you on elm in the bottoms? or are you talking hills? Ever hunt the Red up in N. Dakota?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

tommy, i live in St. Joe. I can literally drive 300 miles in any direction and have a chance to pick large quantities. I have access to the MO. River and 300 miles of Loess Hills stretching from K.C. to Sioux Falls at my doorstep. I have the Flint Hills to the west and Oklahoma's cross timbers to the south with the Miss. R. to the east I am literally living the dream every spring. However that is the only good thing about this city's location that i can think of.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

kb said:


> tommy, i live in St. Joe. I can literally drive 300 miles in any direction and have a chance to pick large quantities. I have access to the MO. River and 300 miles of Loess Hills stretching from K.C. to Sioux Falls at my doorstep. I have the Flint Hills to the west and Oklahoma's cross timbers to the south with the Miss. R. to the east I am literally living the dream every spring. However that is the only good thing about this city's location that i can think of.


When are you getting out to hunt this year


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I will probably start going south next week if reports sound good. things around NW. Mo are not going to happen for 2-3 weeks as cold as it is getting this week. I am usually in Iowa in the first week of May but who knows this year. I am always walking timbers while I wait for mother nature to get things started.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

It’s gonna be awhile for us but we’ll make a couple trips south just got 6 inches of snow last night. What part of the state are you going to next week


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow thank you all for posting about cottonwood trees! I read each post and got more excited with each one, you all have made me a believer.

I'm a happier person when there are some Morels in the freezer. I'm sure this is going to be a great year, ha ha I've ignored the endless cottonwood forests surrounding me here in the Mississippi River valley. Doooh (Homer Simpson)

Thanks!

d e


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Dead Elmer said:


> Wow thank you all for posting about cottonwood trees! I read each post and got more excited with each one, you all have made me a believer.
> 
> I'm a happier person when there are some Morels in the freezer. I'm sure this is going to be a great year, ha ha I've ignored the endless cottonwood forests surrounding me here in the Mississippi River valley. Doooh (Homer Simpson)
> 
> ...


Out west there are tons of cottonwoods once we found lbs and lbs in a cutdown cottonwood place it was weird because they were all in grass and plains


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

Super encouraging to read. If I can I'll post some photos of this areas cottonwood forests. In the second photo the forest below is mostly cottonwoods and maple. I live right in the middle of that forest.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Dead Elmer said:


> Super encouraging to read. If I can I'll post some photos of this areas cottonwood forests. In the second photo the forest below is mostly cottonwoods and maple. I live right in the middle of that forest.


Looks promising never found them in maple


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

KB, never tried ND, too far out of the way for me, as for the big sioux, we hunt right along the banks, if it ain't flood stage the river is 8 feet or so below the banks we hunt, have always been going to hit the iowa hills to the east of there, but always had other places i wanted to go


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks HG, when the maples are on that is about the line I would walk down here. I have been up there but in the hills mostly. Dead Elmer that is one beautiful spot you live at there. Where along the Mighty Miss. do you live? I would say between elm in the hills and those endless river bottoms you should find something. Stay away from areas that go under water every year, usually no good.


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

KB I'm near Red Wing a great area if you like wondering the wild places. The last few years I have done poorly finding Morels, there are less dead elm of the right age these days. So this year armed with new information about cottonwood trees I'm hoping to freeze a few pounds to ration out over the year. My family likes me to bring some for Christmas dinner and I try hard to make that happen. Thanks for letting me know to avoid flood land, I'll be checking those cottonwoods on the side hills for sure.

d e


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Elmer, i am sure there are lots of areas of cottons in those bottoms that no one ever checks. The soft maples can work down here also so check those to. the point i was trying to make earlier is that morels tend to not grow in spots where it is swampy, boggy, like. They like the loamy\more loose sandy stuff. Which can be one of the problems in some bottom schrooms is some sand in the gills if they come up in sandy soil. I picked a bunch by Cheney Lake down by Wichita a few years back that had so much sand they were impossible to eat. Usually they are fine though. Let me know how you are doing, I may end up that way by the end of May.


----------



## sci shroomer (Apr 23, 2015)

I live in appanoose country in South Central Iowa and I'll tell you now they are a few weeks out still. Maybe next weekend but our 4-inch soil temp isn't there yet.


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

kb said:


> Elmer, i am sure there are lots of areas of cottons in those bottoms that no one ever checks. The soft maples can work down here also so check those to. the point i was trying to make earlier is that morels tend to not grow in spots where it is swampy, boggy, like. They like the loamy\more loose sandy stuff. Which can be one of the problems in some bottom schrooms is some sand in the gills if they come up in sandy soil. I picked a bunch by Cheney Lake down by Wichita a few years back that had so much sand they were impossible to eat. Usually they are fine though. Let me know how you are doing, I may end up that way by the end of May.


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandy morels are sad don't find many that are thankfully. When I see photos of Morels plucked out full of dirt and tossed in a sack full, that's sad too!

Looking forward to the season when it happens, sure I'll post when they are up.

d e


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Think maybe next week on the hills or lakes that reflect sun to the banks think I'll do some fishing and hunting


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

If you find sandy morels try using a salad spinner to clean them. It still takes some time but it works.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

i dry the sandy ones and between the drying and re hydrating the sands seems to go away


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

A little sand is OK. Those suckers were along the shoreline and the prevailing wind had been blowing sand on them for days. Really windy in most of Kansas. they were caked. the Salad spinner idea sounds like a little yankee ingenuity though. Dead E. , funny my wife collects Red Wing pottery and has always wanted to visit your hometown. If you can find a newly dead cottonwood, kind of like those good elms you miss, they are just as good as an elm. Any that have been lightning struck in the last year or two are good. And the motherload is yours if you can find some that someone cut down about a year ago. may be awhile for you, season is just starting down here 400 miles due south of you.


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

kb said:


> A little sand is OK. Those suckers were along the shoreline and the prevailing wind had been blowing sand on them for days. Really windy in most of Kansas. they were caked. the Salad spinner idea sounds like a little yankee ingenuity though. Dead E. , funny my wife collects Red Wing pottery and has always wanted to visit your hometown. If you can find a newly dead cottonwood, kind of like those good elms you miss, they are just as good as an elm. Any that have been lightning struck in the last year or two are good. And the motherload is yours if you can find some that someone cut down about a year ago. may be awhile for you, season is just starting down here 400 miles due south of you.


Well that shoots down my 10 miles north a day theory down ( I hope) as all know a peeling dead elm sometimes can be golden. Don't look in wet bottom land or under pines. To that I say bs. While you won't find morels in the mud I have found many on the fringe. Pine trees? Found some of my biggest hauls in northern MN in pine stands many growing out of moss. Burn areas can be great. Bottom line is sometimes the hunt is even more fun (almost) as finding them. And you never can tell where you may find them. Enjoy the hunt.wear your buckthorn scratches with pride and don't get lymes disease. And bring a kid and teach them.


----------



## jessej94 (Apr 20, 2014)

Any one have any luck yet in Iowa? The weather is finally holding steady temperatures, hopefully get out there soon and grab some.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I wanted to let you guys know that we just started finding morels over the weekend here in Kentucky. 

Our season is delayed by 2.5 weeks later than normal.

This is confirmed by multiple hunters in both Kentucky, Ohio, and Indiana.

I hope this information helps you guys out this year. 

Best of luck on you hunts. 

This coming weekend should be a good weekend to hit the woods.


----------



## mushyal (Apr 3, 2013)

nutsak said:


> I wanted to let you guys know that we just started finding morels over the weekend here in Kentucky.
> 
> Our season is delayed by 2.5 weeks later than normal.
> 
> ...


That information is much appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

mushyal said:


> That information is much appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


I just don't want people to get disappointed and give up when the season is just now kicking off.

It's raining here today so I am turning the sewing machine off for a couple hours and heading into one of my favorite spots to hunt shrooms.

I'm going to come out of the woods covered in mud and thorns. Hopefully with enough morels to have a decent side dish tonight with my meal.!! 

As always, best of luck on you treks through morels kingdom.


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

I bet this week in iowa we will find them I have 1,spot I go to and if there out it will be there in the last 15 years it' always produce them ether 1 side of the road or both last year we found at least 20 lbs in about 3 acres found a bunch along this road with willows you could see them just driving down the road was looking right at them in the willows walked across the road went into the woods walked by some dead elms tall grass lol it seems like you walk right past them then come back threw and find them that' how it works for me I love that spot


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Thats Road Hunting Morels! Is that legal?


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

scrid said:


> Thats Road Hunting Morels! Is that legal?


As long as you don' have a gun lol some of them can get big


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

you guys should be good to go, lets post your finds, getting antsy up in MN


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Agreed trooper. Get it together Iowa!!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms (Apr 21, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> you guys should be good to go, lets post your finds, getting antsy up in MN


Yeah, where is Iowa on the big board??? Someone is bound to find some this week.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

There probably out looking right now, ha


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> There probably out looking right now, ha


I think they're all using FaceBook this year!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

One year scrid was missing, now the whole forum is gone


----------



## JeffRoetman (Apr 20, 2018)

5 miles east of Iowa City. Taking the hound to a bike trail a 1/4 mile away. Just moved here last fall but have been looking for good trees. Soil temp a week ago was 44 at 4 inches. 51 now.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Yeah, where is Iowa on the big board??? Someone is bound to find some this week.


Imo thursday probably Friday is first day. “They” say soil temp 53, I was taught when first bloom of lilac happens. Soil temp has been in lower 30’s all spring then inched to 40. Saturday hit 45, Sunday 49 and yesterday 53. Super fast warm up and lilacs a couple days from first bloom. Scince I learned the science of 53 degrees, I’ve paid attention to timing with lilacs because I’ve used that gauge since the 60’s. 
My observations show that lilacs and 53 happen at the same time morels pop except when temps warm really fast like this year then it takes 3 days. 
I attached Iowa soil map for yesterday. 
I’ve learned the more I learn the stupider I am if I put faith in not learning more yet, so I’ll see if my theory passes my current theory but it’s held true for 30 years


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

fun gus said:


> Imo thursday probably Friday is first day. “They” say soil temp 53, I was taught when first bloom of lilac happens. Soil temp has been in lower 30’s all spring then inched to 40. Saturday hit 45, Sunday 49 and yesterday 53. Super fast warm up and lilacs a couple days from first bloom. Scince I learned the science of 53 degrees, I’ve paid attention to timing with lilacs because I’ve used that gauge since the 60’s.
> My observations show that lilacs and 53 happen at the same time morels pop except when temps warm really fast like this year then it takes 3 days.
> I attached Iowa soil map for yesterday.
> I’ve learned the more I learn the stupider I am if I put faith in not learning more yet, so I’ll see if my theory passes my current theory but it’s held true for 30 years


Looks like the Iowan brothers are on top of it


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey all. Another season looms. I like the 53-degree thing. Kind of think of 53 as the Magic Number, which we have finally attained here in southwest Iowa. Gonna try my early spot Thursday or Friday. I have the feeling I might find my first ones of the year. Have no illusions of striking it big on my first day out, but will hold out hope for some exciting days with decent finds in early May.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

go go go


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

what's up SW. , I would say you have a shot at something. I have yet to find a morel this year.. I did not travel south due to the cold snaps and dry weather in spots i normally hunt.. Could not justify to my wife a 400-500 mile trip to get a few. This is the latest date "in my lifetime that i can remember" that i have gone without picking something. Locally it has been to dry and cold in April. But here comes the rain and we are going to fill some BOXES now. I have over 500 good elms tagged within 70 miles of my house all I need is the rain. Howdy to you Minn. dudes too, glad to see some stay on here and not go to Zuckerberg world. things along the border should be going by the weekend.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope to get out tomorrow or Friday myself. I will report back.


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

kb said:


> A little sand is OK. Those suckers were along the shoreline and the prevailing wind had been blowing sand on them for days. Really windy in most of Kansas. they were caked. the Salad spinner idea sounds like a little yankee ingenuity though. Dead E. , funny my wife collects Red Wing pottery and has always wanted to visit your hometown. If you can find a newly dead cottonwood, kind of like those good elms you miss, they are just as good as an elm. Any that have been lightning struck in the last year or two are good. And the motherload is yours if you can find some that someone cut down about a year ago. may be awhile for you, season is just starting down here 400 miles due south of you.


Hey there is a pottery dump below the old RW pottery many tons of broken pieces that is fun to explore if you ever visit. 
LoL I've cut down dozens of big cottonwoods over the years and never checked back for Morels. Thanks to this board I know I'm a idiot now hee hee! I'll be checking them from now on ... Thanks!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Just a FYI I’ve been out in east central IA and probably a week if there is rain the may apples are an inch or two just starting to poke out but I did see some devils urn


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm still saying this is looking to be exactly like 2014. I'd not be expecting to see much posted other than a few thumb nail sized morels in the state for this weekend. Fact is that is was a slow spring to warm up, and it seems like no one has mentioned how very dry it is out.... a lot of them still are getting skunked in northern MO. Expect a short fast year folks. Expect to see 28-35$ a LB this year in Iowa


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I hear you greys,, This is the latest in my life i have gone without picking a morel. All my spots south were so dry I decided to not drive all day to maybe get skunked. I think much of Iowa at least had moisture all winter. N. Mo is on the drought monitor. I would call $35 a bargain because I think some folks down here will not get any at all. I have yet to talk to a buyer that is filling their orders.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Elmer buddy next time you start cutting cottons call me I'll help you as long as I get to come back next spring. You need about 6 months to a year after the cut, and then it will be good for 1-3 years for producing. Sometimes you just get toadstools. Back in the day when the farmers were clearing big bottoms around some rivers in N. Mo it was mother load all the time if you could find the spots.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

kb ~ Only 1 year I've found my first later than today. Good call on the drive, still not looking good in N. MO due to the rain and the temps from what ive read. By today the temps should be good in N. Mo and S. IA. 
S. IA all the way up to about des moines is on the drought monitor here. We definately need a good soaking. This steady temps the last few days will really get things going. I think when/if we see some rain it would be better than. Some are starting to think the season is going to pass us by. Everyone just needs to chill out and be patient... they don't "pop" over night. Perhaps today I will get some more of my own soil temp readings ( The site is WAYY off this year incased you didn't notice ). Good luck My fellow Iowinians.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Next week, follow the rain.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

greys, cant really take the credit for not going way south. I have good morel fanatic picking friends who were busting their a-- day after day, and they all do way better than me down that way, and they were having a lot of hit and miss so I chickened out. Over 500 mile round trips are tough if you come up empty. On the other hand it is the only way to find new spots. It appears to me that most of the numbers are still south of I-70, but who can say it has been so dry. I picked my first 6 today on 2 elm. I think SG is right on the rain. Seems I did not need to chase rain as much 20 years ago.


----------



## manleyman (Apr 26, 2015)

dryer than I thought, went into NW Mo, SE Ne, SW Ia today and the dirt roads looked like a car was in front of me with dust blowing on hill tops , dirty just crumbling every were I walked. hope the rain comes before it gets any hotter. good luck all


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

MM, yeah those spots you mentioned have a huge moisture deficit that started in the winter. There are a few places that caught a storm or two , but i don't see a bumper crop coming so far. Chance of thunder storms Tues-wed. When I can drive a Camry down dirt roads it is usually a bad sign unless it late season and they are already up.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

My latest find in 53 years of looking and still waiting. Central Iowa almost 2 inches below normal rain for month after super dry fall 2017. Soil temp hit 53 on Monday and climbed since. Lilacs haven’t started to open bloom yet and another warm dry windy day, looked at good early spots yesterday and think I’ll do yard work today. Three days of rain for next week, hopefully it happens to give us a compressed by heavy early and mid season. Good news is ground cover isn’t growing either. Is it my spots, or is anyone finding some?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Fun gus, that's awesome. Congrats! I'm just now heading to the woods--northern Wash Co. You post was everything I needed to get my head on right. WTG!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Rain is also forecast for western Iowa beginning about the middle of the week and continuing for a couple of days. I bet there’s a good flush ahead. What a strange spring.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes I seen that forecast. The Windy and dry weather will continue. Let's hope it doesn't get the ground too warm to fast.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

This weekend is when it will just start with all the rain should be pretty good. Saw there was a report north of Omaha


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you Jamie. You are correct in everyhing you have stated. You win. You are obviously the winner of the internet morel debate. Happy hunting.


----------



## Morel Master (Apr 28, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I just don't want people to get disappointed and give up when the season is just now kicking off.
> 
> It's raining here today so I am turning the sewing machine off for a couple hours and heading into one of my favorite spots to hunt shrooms.
> 
> ...


No shrooms yet for me, did find 2 ticks not attached thanks goodness...tornado warnings tonite. hail & wind! hopefully some moisture. My boy found 2 sm yellows under the leaves Sunday. 
SW IA


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Near the Missouri River, Woodbury Co Tuesday evening, just starting up


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry, this is the pic I meant to post, shrooming on


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice find huntergatherer!! Man it's hard waiting up here in MN!!!


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Well I learned 1 thing never take your brother in law or very close friend I'll never come to your spot if I do I'll take you what did I find as I drove to this nice spot I have had for 10 years his truck and 3 of his buddies boy talk about pissed like he said I don't own the woods it was heated argument then his buddies started in on me while he sat back and laugh funny thing is I know the land owner he came down and I told him what was going on he told them to get the blank off his land and told them to pick up there beer cans told them if he ever caught them on his land they will pay the price that's how concirite these MORONS are never again will I ever show any1 a place by the way this farmer I always give him a lot if I get a big bag I let him take what he wants he's a great guy now I have to deal with my sister's husband no good s.o.b never found any I think by this week end it rain like hell down here now it's like a steady mist I think am going to find a lot down here he told me he's going to put up his no trespassing signs I have learned a great lesson i guess i was brought up to be honest when it come to people daying you cant come back


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like mother nature is giving us the middle finger.


----------



## theneer (May 10, 2013)

Patiently waiting in eastern Iowa. Hello everyone it's great to be back


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Any1 been out today just wondering my hausta plants or how ever you say them plant wasn' any in the flower garden and this morning there 6 to 10 inches out of the ground I have to go check tomorrow May them suckers are going to be popping


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Dam I hate my new phone sorry about spelling


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Mush head61 said:


> Dam I hate my new phone sorry about spelling


Auto-corrupt.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Mush head61 said:


> Well I learned 1 thing never take your brother in law or very close friend I'll never come to your spot if I do I'll take you what did I find ... by the way this farmer I always give him a lot if I get a big bag I let him take what he wants he's a great guy ... he's going to put up his no trespassing signs I have learned a great lesson i guess i was brought up to be honest when it come to people daying you cant come back


Hey Mush head, interesting story there. I guess we are always learning, year to year, when we do this. I'm sure I speak for many when offering a HIGH 5 for your sharing ethic vis-a-vis the landowner. It's only fair to share, right? And it builds goodwill, trust, and a bond that endures. Well done. As for the hunyocks, take them to public land. Suggestion: give each of them a bag to pick up any trash they might encounter. Never hurts to teach someone the land ethic. The world needs all of that it can get. Keep us posted how you do this year.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

greys said:


> Looks like mother nature is giving us the middle finger.


Not real friendly is she? Neither is Father Time!


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Time nor gravity aren't kind to anyone. Glad we got that much needed rain, but maybe to little to late, but still holding out hope.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

The morels have come in fairly orderly and predictable fashion where I’ve hunted in earnest the past 30 years (been hunting for close to 50 years in total). Early spots, late spots, then widespread larger ones. It’ll be interesting to see if that pattern holds this strange year. Might be something like a nice flush and then petering out fairly quickly, a short season as it were. Excited to get out and about in 10 hours or so.


----------



## Gablehawk1989 (May 2, 2018)

Found in southeast Iowa last night


----------



## Dirtybum (May 4, 2018)

Gablehawk1989 said:


> Found in southeast Iowa last night


Thats not too impressive, Bushlights have already been popping up here in central ia for a few weeks now

Kidding of course, great find 89


----------



## David Brooks (May 5, 2018)

The race is on...how many can we find before they all rot away. From what i've seen, ground temp is too dang high so we're searching for leftovers before we even started.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

First time out on the Hunt this year. What a day to start! In West Des Moines Found 48 Morels & 2 PheasantBacks. 2nd spot of the day & new spot to me . Just happened to stumble upon fertile ground ! Definitely a spot to jog down in the Ol' Noggins Gps ! Its on PolkCo !


----------



## mushyal (Apr 3, 2013)

Hunting in Dallas County. Found 68 yesterday, 27 today, all small grays. The season is looking good! Happy hunting, all!


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Hello all, found around 200 small grays all fresh in washington county yesterday.Talked to a fellow who came out of lake darling who had around 2lbs of mostly midsize yellows.They are coming slow this year we just need to relax and let it happen.
Good luck


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

really good to hear the findings in s. iowa, gives us in n. iowa some encouragement, weve got good moisture in the n.west, but high soil temps, im thinking its going to be short for sure, hopefully sweet. keep the findings coming and hunt on


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

found 30 small greys east of Iowa City monday.


----------



## Jungo Flats (May 8, 2018)

My hunting season ended in about an hour this year with several hundred small to medium yellows in Louisa county Monday afternoon.


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Well don't think I'll get any this year tore my acl left foot guess I'll have to weight till next year this really sucks for me but I think rapping it up and he'll with the doctor now if I can find a place cause you trust your in-laws you take them to your spots and they show up just sickening all I wanted is a couple skillets full that all I need am happy guess all wait till fall for hen of the woods and I never have took any 1 to them spots never will sucks to be me


----------



## Morel Master (Apr 28, 2018)

Well the lady's slippers haven't bloomed...haven't found a lone shroon as yet in the hills


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sucks not to go. now think all go to grays lake and take the bike out go watch the people somehing to do


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Couple pounds of yellows today,and they are starting to dry a bit.Will give the river bottoms a try tomorrow.Dont think there will be no big flush of yellows this year.There here and few and drying out fast.Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mycelium_man (May 9, 2018)

Been out lookin since 6am today didnt find anything ina new spot but my old spot had some small grays that seemed to be gettin bigger ive left them since sunday afternoon when i found em and more keep coming up. 10 turned into 20. Soil was wet right under it. Wish that rain hit up here like they said last night but nothin! Does anyone know if the grays turn into yellows? Seems like people get real excited and pick anything they can find but ive always left the first few i find for good luck and thought id watch these this year and see what happens. Warren county area. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mushyal (Apr 3, 2013)

So far, been a good year in Dallas County. Found 1 1/2 pounds in about 1 1/2 hours today. They are all over the place, from the bottom of the hill to the top. Happy hunting to all!


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

The river bottoms did me good today,8lbs of fresh shrooms.Any thing from small to big.Im gonna give em a few more days to grow and hit it again.


----------



## Demyx (May 6, 2018)

Here's some luck from Missouri side they growing like man the new heat waves killing them news rain newer ones may be spouting but still way to hot


----------



## Demyx (May 6, 2018)




----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

wow, glad to hear that, sounded pretty bleak awhile ago good job. nothing up here, timed my vacation wrong.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

my best day of the year 72. 2.5 pounds in less than two hours. Up high west facing in really dry elm and oak. I had to be careful smoking. Fresh grey and yellows. Prime looking spots all blank. Maybe it won’t be my worst year if I have a few more good days coming up and lower areas and north get some rain like they predict


----------



## Morel Master (Apr 28, 2018)

Checked this am on bottom...ground is dry. Grass tall. Ticks. No shrooms for me sw IA


----------



## Demyx (May 6, 2018)

Well you guys usually have the cake check the boarder areas last year I brought three totes full of them out on both sides


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

The wife and i spent about 3 hours in the river bottom today,came out with 18.5 lbs.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeez Demyx that was a heck of a pick, what latitude you operating at? I am on the west side of the state and don't know whether to go north, south, or what? Are you up on the Iowa Line? Any info. appreciated. Nice Haul


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SE, How close to the line are you? Any info. appreciated. Going hunting with my brother tomorrow and he never gets to go . Just trying to figure were the sweet spot might be in latitude.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Hey Kb . Longtime student of the forum . Finally bit the bullet & signup . Been reading post from You ShroomTrooper1, OldElm, Schroomgod , SwI Schroomer, HunterGatherer , Scrid , Greys ,DeadElmer , & Last but not at all the very least Ol' BuckThorn !(Also ShoutOut to any other helpfully Knowledgeable members not mentioned ). Thought to recommend Wilson Recreation Area out along the MissouriRiver . I was there @ the end of April(way to early unfortunately this yr . However scouted many Controlled burned/disturbed areas of Cottonwoods . Could be worth a shot ! Wish I couldve sucessfully hunted them Trees ! Noteworthy to also check where those fires were set in CouncilBluffs the next 3yrs


----------



## Demyx (May 6, 2018)

Most any crossing I've always had luck but around here personally monky mts


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

kb said:


> SE, How close to the line are you? Any info. appreciated. Going hunting with my brother tomorrow and he never gets to go . Just trying to figure were the sweet spot might be in latitude.


Washington county Iowa,I use to haunt a mushroom forum years ago and i remember you and swishroomaster and some else call Mavine,dont know if their here.I went by SEIowapicker,cant use that name here for some reason.
Anyway from what i have seen the last few days are the shrooms are really really thirsty this year.Any place in the bottoms that most the time hold water but are dried out now would be a good place to check out.
Good luck


----------



## Scott Clyde (Apr 24, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> Cottonwoods seem to produce as much as elms especially on the west side of Iowa.


I'm new to mushroom hunting. Here in the Black Hills of South Dakota its been raining for the last 3 days and is about 40 degrees now with the temp supposed to go to 50 today. Is this too cold? It should be in the 70's in a few days. Should I wait until it warms up? Thanks


----------



## Scott Clyde (Apr 24, 2018)

huntergatherer said:


> View attachment 4156
> 4/20 usually does it in the sioux city area, depends on the weather, i have picked as early as now and as late as may 10th, here is a pic from last year


Best photo I have seen of those! Still looking for my first ones. Do you just pinch them off at the base? Thanks


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

any good around keokuk area


----------



## IAborn&raised (May 3, 2018)

Found about 20 small grays in NE Iowa yesterday. Rained a lot today and cooled down some. Under growth is still pretty short. Looks like it' just getting started here. Next couple of weeks ought to be good. No blondes yet, think we are just getting started


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

IAborn&raised said:


> Found about 20 small grays in NE Iowa yesterday. Rained a lot today and cooled down some. Under growth is still pretty short. Looks like it' just getting started here. Next couple of weeks ought to be good. No blondes yet, think we are just getting started


went out thursday and found small to medium greys and a few 2-3 inch yellows south of hwy 30


----------



## Demyx (May 6, 2018)

But the altitude is what gets them either really low laying spots or really high up there


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Where can I find some with out walking steep banks tore my acl a little and dam it hurts haven't found nothing cause I showed a spot and my brother in law got to it before I did I just need to catch him in the woods I don't know what will happen but 1 thing I will never tell a spot again at my age I should have been a lot smarter but you think he would give you some am going in the rain tomarrow maybe I'll find a few


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Maybe go road hunting I have found them in ditches just like hunting peasants in the fall


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Demyx said:


> View attachment 6755
> View attachment 6755


Dam very nice


----------



## IAborn&raised (May 3, 2018)

All the 


Demyx said:


> But the altitude is what gets them either really low laying spots or really high up there


All the grays I found were high tops of hill south side. Still early up here


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

welcome Hawkeye, I drove right past Wilson's today on a long trip to frustration. Everything looked right: blooming lilacs, leaves, undergrowth, dead elm and cut cottons. Only found 34 morels, duh. My son once told me when he was little my super power was finding morels, well someone stuck some kryptonite in my car today. I would have bet some big bucks I was going to at least pick #5 today. thanks for the tip should have stopped there and saved over a 100 miles. Maybe early? No idea. " Morel hunting involves some self induced misery if you really want to find the mother load" So re-aim and fire again tomorrow. Welcome back also the new SE. You are right on that, the hills are killing me. My best day was a place you just described, heck they were even floating in the pools. Hope you guys pick boxes full.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

SE,

I went by SWI Shroom Master back in the day, and I remember that old forum. Maven posted from S City as I recall and hunted western Iowa from border to border pretty hard. He always had good info to share. I’ve had a bad year but am taking it in stride in the hope next year will be a good bounceback season for me. Cheers!


----------



## Demyx (May 6, 2018)

Yeah ditches are the best two people travel and spore mass spreaksnive found pounds in ditches. Score one of my favorite spots is a ditch in rosendale Missouri actually haha


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

swi shroomer said:


> SE,
> 
> I went by SWI Shroom Master back in the day, and I remember that old forum. Maven posted from S City as I recall and hunted western Iowa from border to border pretty hard. He always had good info to share. I’ve had a bad year but am taking it in stride in the hope next year will be a good bounceback season for me. Cheers!


 Good to see you guys are still getting out there,im 59 now and them hills seem to get bigger and more thorn infested every year.The river bottoms are much more easy walking.
Good luck guys.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SE. well i will catch you in July age wise. And you are right the hills are getting taller I think. Found a pound of good yellows today on elms in the hills, but 80 and humid finally made me say uncle. I have sweat more this season than any in memory. SW, mother nature sure is making me work this year. Walked 5 miles of hills for that pound. I hope the better moisture north of HW 20 helps out, next year is to far away.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll catch you guys in October (if the vultures are just teasing). Went to public space in Johnson County this afternoon. The woods had already been beat to hell. Even a mile deep in from the road, it truly looked like someone had taken a weed-whacker out there--seriously shredded in places. Of course, such disturbance tells of the frenzied excitement of someone having found something there. Remnants missed by others totalled 75, most on gently sloping west or north-facing. Road hunting tomorrow. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

took fri. off and road tripped west IA, nw counties have had lots of rain and riverbottoms are flooded. s city area looks pretty good, didnt spend enough time there, and should have, lilacs are new blossoms. went south from there and looks likes thin gs are about done due to lac of moistire
thinking about going to ne iowa next weekend to try and salvage the season


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

My 2 sons found 21 lbs in the bottoms late in the afternoon today.At least 90% were fresh.I got to get out tomorrow and look some more.
Good luck guys.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Snagged about 2 lbs in an hour south of Sioux City today. All yellows. Some starting to dry on the tips.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

bloomer said:


> Snagged about 2 lbs in an hour south of Sioux City today. All yellows. Some starting to dry on the tips.


Oh and happened to put them on top of a 14 oz ribeye


----------



## David Crawford (May 7, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> 2018 Iowa morels


Friday they were getting small morels at Big Creek Lake in Polk City


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

David Crawford said:


> Friday they were getting small morels at Big Creek Lake in Polk City


Central Iowa finally kicked in. 2-4 pounds a day since Wednesday. 49 this morning but all big 4-6 inch whites. 2.9 pounds in hour fifteen. This good rain should keep them popping. Strange year but turning out fine with me


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

fun gus said:


> Central Iowa finally kicked in. 2-4 pounds a day since Wednesday. 49 this morning but all big 4-6 inch whites. 2.9 pounds in hour fifteen. This good rain should keep them popping. Strange year but turning out fine with me


like wise in eastern ia yellows this am and nice greys also


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

The wife and i got about 3 hours in before the rain came,we aint much good for any more time than that anyhow.Got 16 lbs,in the same place i picked 8 lbs the other day.They are still popen up in the bottoms.This rain and cool temps should swell them shrooms up good.
Good luck guys.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SE, wow just shows what can happen if Mother nature cooperates a little. Nice job


----------



## Stacy Gruis (May 13, 2018)

huntergatherer said:


> Near the Missouri River, Woodbury Co Tuesday evening, just starting up


Due to the late arrival of spring in Sioux Land Do you believe the growing season will be extended??? And are there any out there now ?? We have had a rainy weekend must I wait for the sun before looking??


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

Stacy Gruis said:


> Due to the late arrival of spring in Sioux Land Do you believe the growing season will be extended??? And are there any out there now ?? We have had a rainy weekend must I wait for the sun before looking??


My quess is the season needed the rain and lower temps I went out briefly and harvested 30 greys and 25 yellows ! enough for a nice meal, going monday after tonites rain that crossed eastern ia


----------



## IAborn&raised (May 3, 2018)

Not a bad day. 2 and half hours. Haven't weighed them yet. Next few days ought to be great. Only a few blondes, mostly greys yet. North central Iowa.


----------



## IAborn&raised (May 3, 2018)

IAborn&raised said:


> Not a bad day. 2 and half hours. Haven't weighed them yet. Next few days ought to be great. Only a few blondes, mostly greys yet. North central Iowa.


Retract. Bout half and half. Blondes and greys


----------



## dhammers91 (Apr 26, 2018)

Finally found some! Had been checking the spot that I had found 4 sacks full last year and finally had some show up on Saturday when I checked. Had been checking daily for the past two weeks.

Found and picked close to two pounds... all an inch to two inches in size. I am not sure if they are grays or yellows? Can anyone tell from these pics? Grays usually show up before yellows correct? When I found them last year, it was at the tail end of the season (looking back at pictures I found them on May 4th... end of the season last year and just found the first from that spot on the 12th... just the beginning of the season! Crazy!) and they were all large yellows (will also post a pic of the biggest yellow from last year).

Super happy and stoked to get back out in the evenings the rest of the week!


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Any ideas what these might be? My guess was a type of honey mushroom but guesses could put you in the hospital.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

hey Hammers, what part of Iowa are you in?


----------



## dhammers91 (Apr 26, 2018)

kb said:


> hey Hammers, what part of Iowa are you in?


Right on the boarder of Hardin and Marshall county


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

hi everyone had a good day 45 yellows and 28 greys after our storms in eastern ia last night most found just three trees! taking tuesday off to mow and house chores then back at it wed and thur


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

dhammers91 said:


> Finally found some! Had been checking the spot that I had found 4 sacks full last year and finally had some show up on Saturday when I checked. Had been checking daily for the past two weeks.
> 
> Found and picked close to two pounds... all an inch to two inches in size. I am not sure if they are grays or yellows? Can anyone tell from these pics? Grays usually show up before yellows correct? When I found them last year, it was at the tail end of the season (looking back at pictures I found them on May 4th... end of the season last year and just found the first from that spot on the 12th... just the beginning of the season! Crazy!) and they were all large yellows (will also post a pic of the biggest yellow from last year).
> 
> ...


look like greys to me and yes they usually come up before the yellows but not always keep picking as the season will go quick with the under growth growing like weeds


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Jones co. morel hunter said:


> look like greys to me and yes they usually come up before the yellows but not always keep picking as the season will go quick with the under growth growing like weeds


8 pounds of mostly greys. Time to give a few pounds to old people and fry the rest - fry five pounds eat half and put the other half on cookie sheet in freezer for a grey Christmas snack- need to clear out the beer frig and make room for the yellows


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

I cant seem to find the time to get out. Just too much work to get done.
I suck....


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

chrigs, did you hit any hills north of S. City?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fun gus, what part of iowa are you in?


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Central Iowa last couple days nice mostly grey and fresh 4-5 inchers in abundance in north Polk. Today 25 miles south and it seems getting late mid season mix of older, thin skin and a couple fresh on slopes and sporadic bigger yellows in the bottoms. Three days ago the south spot hitting freshies but they are moving low fast. North of 30 is the place to be and the upper 80s forecast might get mid season up to hiway 20 this weekend


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

bloomer said:


> Any ideas what these might be? My guess was a type of honey mushroom but guesses could put you in the hospital.


Hey Bloomer! Nice Find again ! Golden Oysters(aka Yellow ). See alot of people finding them this year. Look em up. Be Good addition to another Big Ol Ribeye !


----------



## maybethisyear (May 2, 2018)

Hi Bloomer, Hawkeye beet me to it but sure looks like yellow oyster mushrooms, which love to grow on dead elm. https://columbusfoodadventures.com/2010/blog/yellow-oyster-mushrooms


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Hawkeye, thanks Maybe. 
I’ll be harvesting it the next time I see it then. Appreciate it!
Headed out after work tonight for a few hours north of Des Moines. Hope everything is still as fresh as I’m hearing.


----------



## dhammers91 (Apr 26, 2018)

bloomer said:


> Any ideas what these might be? My guess was a type of honey mushroom but guesses could put you in the hospital.


I think these are the same... I just found these near one of my hot spots for morels and thought of your post so took some picks of my own.

Interesting how they are so much bigger near the bottom and continue to get smaller (younger?) as you progress up the tree. I just started at the bottom and worked my way up in the pics. The smallest ones were like .5 inch tall.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fun gus, thanks for the info. Guess its time to get to driving in the morning.


----------



## RGR175 (May 17, 2018)

bloomer said:


> Any ideas what these might be? My guess was a type of honey mushroom but guesses could put you in the hospital.


Looks like Yellow Oyster Mushrooms. I just found a bunch on Tuesday. I think the few days of cold weather a week or two ago triggered them to grow. Oysters are choice edibles. Very tasty.

Yellow Oyster Mushroom

If you can, when taking mushroom pictures for identification, take a picture of the top of the cap and then underneath to see the gills and stem. The combination of the two of those helps a lot with identification.


----------



## maybethisyear (May 2, 2018)

My morel hunting just hasn't been going well this year, less than a dozen, so harvested some of the yellow oyster mushrooms from the woods behind our house and sautéed them in butter and olive oil with a little salt last night. They were so good, picked some more this am for breakfast. Tomorrow night they are going on pizza and Sunday on grilled steak. Was surprised how good they are. I've tried the pheasants back before which I found good if you can get them young enough, but these were definitely better. My main problem finding morels is I have a Scottie and mixed terrier I bring with me, and they go a little insane with happiness when let loose to frolic in the woods and I spend most of my time keeping track of them. Tried to teach the scottie to help me find morels but he finds chipmunks squirrels and the occasional fox far more intriguing.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Everybody gone home? Still lots of morels out there going to waste.


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

kb said:


> Everybody gone home? Still lots of morels out there going to waste.


nope frying a skillet tonite


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> Everybody gone home? Still lots of morels out there going to waste.


Yep, fried my last skillet Tuesday night. Some of those were on the verge of brittle. 

Lilacs are brown. Ground is dry and hard. Ground cover is taking over. Gnats are out. And I'm tired. 

I might as well leave a few for the rest of you. I'm done.


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

I give up I found 3 total this sucks for me all I wanted was a skillet full now that wasn't asking much from the mushroom gods is it I don't need to find a mother load just wanted to find a few guess am old eyes don't see as they use to oh well maybe next year the mushroom gods will look down on me good luck to found a few a lot and as many as they could get god bless


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

shroom god said:


> Yep, fried my last skillet Tuesday night. Some of those were on the verge of brittle.
> 
> Lilacs are brown. Ground is dry and hard. Ground cover is taking over. Gnats are out. And I'm tired.
> 
> I might as well leave a few for the rest of you. I'm done.


SchroomGod I second that ! Exhaustively plucked 77 allday last Saturday . Took MothersDay off for GrillOut @ Saylorville . Scouted a nice hill w/some Elms & a ravine leading to the Lake. However ground was covered in so much LeafLitter . Had to have been from last yr . Aswell as plenty of new growth . Well that day off lead to the past week straight. .Im done too . Hanging up the MorelCap for another year . Salut to Ya SG . Look foward to your Insightful posts! Take Care Man !


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

That' Ok hen of the woods this fall and I know where to get them every year and they taste like a morel I'll bide my time last year I gave away pounds of them I mean pounds and there good eating


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Be nice to find some morels but I think there gone wow I can' Be live it 3 morels all year think god is punishng me for what I don' know


----------



## IAborn&raised (May 3, 2018)

I've been collecting them slowly this year. Seems like all my spots are hitting only one at a time. Been picking 15-50 every few days almost 3 weeks now. Just rained and got cooler again and few spots the ground cover is still only 6" tall. Hope this contnues. Been weird spring but eating mushrooms every week for awhile has been nice.


----------



## Mush head61 (Apr 21, 2018)

Well I showed a spot to my brother in law told me he would never go back just all life's am sick of him and my sister they been all over this place I mean I can go there and find enough they go down there and pick e fry thing like they told to bad so sad was laughing hell with them it's ok the 3 I found was good size I gave them to my next door neighbor well live and learn had a guy his son was going to bring me a few enough for a skillet haven' seen him that' ok I'll be walleye fishing soon and I catch a hell of a lot cant wait to show them pictures and them to ask me for some I'll tell them there in lake along with crappies and blue gills boat is coming out this week if I can miss the rain


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> SchroomGod I second that ! Exhaustively plucked 77 allday last Saturday . Took MothersDay off for GrillOut @ Saylorville . Scouted a nice hill w/some Elms & a ravine leading to the Lake. ...


Hat's off to you dude. Your enthusiasm carried me for miles. Next year will be better. Everyone who chased the shrooms this year has to believe that. I'll be trying thinking long and hard about the strange lead-in to this season and the erratic conditions throughout. Drought, cold, wind, heat...relative to decent years, we lacked the stability. I think most of us walked miles for occasional, sporadic shrooms, few in number, and often stunted. During a 3-day period conditions were fair and stable where I am, and that's when I did my best. I helped out the older folks and also put a couple gallon bags in the freezer, but that's far less than I can recall. Mushhead,good luck with the walleye. Crappie and gills are going good here. More productive than shroomin!


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

I don't know where in Iowa all yall are. I'm like.... North West part of central? Fort Dodge. Hoping to go check again in a minute
But still Been finding them
Or my significant other since I had 2 take a break as I'm 8 months pregnant.. Only even searched one park so far. Pretty common one at that . weather has been bipolar as heck.. Lotta rain last night I think... Bsck to why I replied to this comment tho lilacs not dried up here at all. Kinda just started blooming week ago or so. . this is first year ive gone out several times. I accompanied my bf in high school once waaayyy late in the season down by Dayton . found one huge one . found sum right after putting down a toad this year.. 
Uhm. 
Question ?? Can u see them as they surface? We found one that was half popped thru the ground. It looks like a shroom. But then found lots and lots of white smooth .. Somethings? Surfacing slightly.. Anyome know what they are?



shroom god said:


> Yep, fried my last skillet Tuesday night. Some of those were on the verge of brittle.
> 
> Lilacs are brown. Ground is dry and hard. Ground cover is taking over. Gnats are out. And I'm tired.
> .
> I might as well leave a few for the rest of you. I'm done.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Gave it one last try today.All toast.Hanging it up for the year.Good luck to all still looking.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

SEIowacker said:


> Gave it one last try today.All toast.Hanging it up for the year.Good luck to all still looking.


Super weird year. Ground soil 53 on 4/23 in Polk county but no morels until 4/30 when soil was 72. Lilacs first bloom 4/29 but on 5/5 little wimps and by 5/10 they grew in size of bloom. Lilacs have always bloomed at 53 since I paid attention to both cycles about 1980 to now. Proves my grandpa was right that season and where to look is based on the lilac bloom. First week one light pound, second week one heavy pound, then most heavy rain went north and south of me but enough for a 26 pound week. A rare fourth week and I got 4 pounds but had to go out of town Wednesday to last Sunday. 5/21 was my last one hour jaunt looking for the big low north hill ones but I’m done. 
About: Less than one pound on east or north hills and 31 pounds along west or south hills and flat land along timberline. No more than four pounds in one day, but a solid 3-4 pounds a day for eight days. During that week 1/2 inch greys to five inch yellows. 
Fewer big clusters around prime elm but more hitting in cottonwoods. Fewer deer but now yellow oysters! Never saw them before but got five pounds. Now I know what they are, I’ll harvest them, too. 
Whoever said this is like 2014 was right, but that year week three gave me 10# for a total of 12# and this year was salvaged at week three. 
I’ve got seven pounds frozen, and hope to stay healthy enough to get my aging body for a great 2019. 
Want to thank everyone for good insights and a positive message board during a goofy year. Helped me stay the course.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Great post, fun gus. Very informative. Impressive numbers on your finds in a different sort of year.


----------

